# Watchman's 2017 Who Wore It Best Award Goes To .........



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now you guys and gals didn't think I was gonna let the year get by without a tribute to Killary, in recognition and appreciation of her stunning defeat in the 2016 Presidential election, did ya?

So, I will bash the ole' gal and invite ya to join me as we pay our last homage to the Diva of Destruction for this year! (PS ... I am pretty darn sure I will despise her in 2018 as well)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Priceless lol...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very funny stuff.









"Take over the World" attire.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just wish somebody, anyone at all, for any reason at all, please, in the name of all that's left that is considered good in this world, I beseech thee, put this whiny assed looser of a bitch out of our misery.:vs_mad:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I say this in all sincerity.

I think she has become mentally unstable. More than she was before....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Satan with a bad makeup job= Hillary, I was driving through Amish country the other day, I thought for sure I ran over her, then I seen it was just a pile of horse shit.....sorry, no pics......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One thing...

You can't really blame ole Billy Boy for looking elsewhere for "entertainment".


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I still maintain my drunken position from the election, Hillary has a big ole fanny, give me a sipper of Jim Bean and a brown paper bag and I'd give it to her...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still maintain my drunken position from the election, Hillary has a big ole fanny, give me a sipper of Jim Bean and a brown paper bag and I'd give it to her...


No. I don't believe you. You couldn't. Nobody could.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still maintain my drunken position from the election, Hillary has a big ole fanny, give me a sipper of Jim Bean and a brown paper bag and I'd give it to her...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Your drunk now .... must be.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still maintain my drunken position from the election, Hillary has a big ole fanny, give me a sipper of Jim Bean and a brown paper bag and I'd give it to her...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


You are a better man than I.

I don't think I could make love to a beautiful woman if Hillary was even in the room.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Old Slick Willie is looking rough. Looks like he may have caught something terminal from one of those people he don't have sexual relations with...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 64401


Now this is funny. If I was a millionaire I would buy advertisement for the dog picture.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still maintain my drunken position from the election, Hillary has a big ole fanny, give me a sipper of Jim Bean and a brown paper bag and I'd give it to her...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I don't know if I could do it now. Maybe if I thought about it for a bit with some drink. My nickname at my old guard unit was Family Values NCO. You guys figure it out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

